# My cats



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope you like them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Lovely cats


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the second and last pictures are amazing but they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the 5th pic  all wonderfull though


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the blue eye colour.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Who's the pretty Birman in the top pictures? :001_tt1:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Who's the pretty Birman in the top pictures? :001_tt1:


ye love that cute face and eyes


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

That's my special boy, Dante.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow what stunning beautiful cats you have :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> That's my special boy, Dante.


Oh he is very special. I want him!  Stunning.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you. Hoping the judges agree next week.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

You must let us know. I think he will do well. If I was a judge I would pop him inside my coat, possibly why I am not a judge.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful cats i assume the other is a coonie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful cats, I love your coonie girl shes stunning!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> beautiful cats i assume the other is a coonie


Oh yes. Two Birmans and a Maine Coon. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

gorgeous - absoloutly stunning, all 3!


----------



## heart (Sep 16, 2010)

wow so sweet cat is your,..thanks for sharing,....my cat so cute also she has very cute eyes,..i love it,..


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

They are lovely cats, I love their eyes!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what beauties. i love fluffy cats.
michelle xx


----------

